# Lionel 18952 - Alco PA-1 Diesal Loco Sante FE



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

So this is one of the pieces that I bought recently. Now I was doing some research on it, but have come up very short. It is brand new, but it does not even come up on the Lionel website.

There catalogs only go back to 2004 and this goes waayyy back to 1997, I think it was only TMC then 

Anyways, does anyone have one of these? Does anyone have a 1997 Lionel Catalog?

In the 2004 Lionel catalog it does mention a B unit and another set of cars, but I am having trouble locating info on these items also.

Thanks, Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this what you're looking for?

Santa Fe TMCC Alco Diesel PA-1 A-Unit #2000

Alco PA-1 Diesel Locomotive - 9/97 User's Manual

And finally, the wiring diagram and pictorial is in Lionel Supplement # 40, starting on page 1-7.


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

I was looking more along the lines of what it looked like in the catalog, what else could come with it etc.

The info you gave me is more valuable though. TY. I ran it for the first time last night around my layout with the 4 matching MTH SF cars. That is one loud horn for sure!

I am picking up a used TMCC set up off one of my better train haunts. So maybe next week, I can spend some time with it under TMCC control.

I did however find the matching 'B' unit to it. Oh, that would look pretty.

I need a bigger track though... my 8x 11 just doesn't do it justice....

Bryan


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

I was looking more along the lines of what it looked like in the catalog, what else could come with it etc.

The info you gave me is more valuable though. TY. I ran it for the first time last night around my layout with the 4 matching MTH SF cars. That is one loud horn for sure!

I am picking up a used TMCC set up off one of my better train haunts. So maybe next week, I can spend some time with it under TMCC control.

I did however find the matching 'B' unit to it. Oh, that would look pretty.

I need a bigger track though... my 8x 11 just doesn't do it justice....

That garage is looking better and better....

Bryan


----------

